# CI.dll BSOD and reboot problems.



## afrocentricity (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi, I have Vista Ultimate 64 bit and it has been working fine ever since I got it. I recently installed the peerguardian vista beta (a process which needs you to disable unsigned driver protection. This was fine until a certain windows update that addresses kernel/driver issues was installed and peerguardian stopped working.

I uninstalled PG, enabled unsigned driver protection again and continued but ever since I have been having random restarts, all to do with CI.dll ... I've searched this forum and almost everywhere else and can't find any information relating to my problem, all I know fro my searchs is that CI.dll has something to do with drivers?

I'm using avast as my antivirus and windows firewall.

Have athlon64 x2 6000, 2 GB ram, and a GF 8500. (also have Nova-T-500 and Sony Ericsson phone software among other things if thats of any use)


----------



## afrocentricity (Dec 12, 2004)

(bump) does someone atleast know what CI.dll is used for and why it would possibly cause an error?


----------

